# Tank still cloudy!



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

hey ive just done a 30% water change bout 6hrs ago, took out bog wood and cleaned it, added carbon to filter and added salt (as 1 of my ps has a bite) my water readings last nite were ph 6.4, ammonia 0 nitrite 0, nitrate bout 20 and temp 80 f i have 2 eheim 2213 filters running which r thru there cycle! can any1 tell me how long does it take 4 the carbon to clear tank?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

cloud said:


> hey ive just done a 30% water change bout 6hrs ago, took out bog wood and cleaned it, added carbon to filter and added salt (as 1 of my ps has a bite) my water readings last nite were ph 6.4, ammonia 0 nitrite 0, nitrate bout 20 and temp 80 f i have 2 eheim 2213 filters running which r thru there cycle! can any1 tell me how long does it take 4 the carbon to clear tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most filter pads dont get out the small particules i would put a rena fine particules pad in its not foam and it will get all the small stuff out of your tank oh if your gonna use carbon use marineland carbon


----------



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

I do have fine pads in filter as well as the usual 1s & the carbon i used is high retention activated carbon which can be used for fresh or saltwater aquariums is this the rite stuff? its startin to do my head in







lol!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Are you useing a planted substrate....

Maybe a uv steralizer is in order for you...Have you looked into them...


----------



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

wot do ya mean bout planted substrate? and wot do those uv sterilizers do? havnt looked into them!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cloud said:


> wot do ya mean bout planted substrate? and wot do those uv sterilizers do? havnt looked into them!


Are useing stuff like-
eco-complete
flourite-
Etc,etc....

It is nasty stuff..and when disturbed-like with gravel vacs moveing stuff around-It is very fine and lets off alot of crap....Thats all I mean

I'll have to get back you with a description on a UV-I'm just not thinking correctly right now


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

try leaving your light off for a few days, it may be an algae bloom.

Do you have live plants or are you using a substrate that is made for feeding plants?

What I've done for similar cloudiness was install the micron filter cartridge into my magnum HOT 250 and it would have the water clean in a day or less even in my 90, but I haven't had a cloudy tank for a few years now.

maybe add an airpump and airstone to get some surface agitation, from the pics it looks like the surface of your water is fairly still.

or add a strong HOB type filter to stir the tank up, I wouldn't use only canisters on any of my tanks.

maybe turn the filters all off for an hour or 2 and see if the cloud settles out of the water, if it does then you need more mechanical filtration, if it doesn't settle out it's probably algae bloom I think.

Good luck, I hope ya get it cleared up real soon.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Does your tank see natural sunlight at all....


----------



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

thanx lads i just have gravel at bottom of tank and have live plants but not using any thing for them, my filters r breaking water at top at either side and added an airstone the other nite, i have been keeping my lites on 24 hr should i not be doin this?, its 38w (2 of them)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cloud said:


> thanx lads i just have gravel at bottom of tank and have live plants but not using any thing for them, my filters r breaking water at top at either side and added an airstone the other nite, i have been keeping my lites on 24 hr should i not be doin this?, its 38w (2 of them)


Cut your lights back to around the 12 hour mark....Keep it on a cycle...Kinda like day and night for us....


----------



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

it doesnt really as sunlite doesnt come thru window if that makes sense lol its not directly beside window!



AKSkirmish said:


> thanx lads i just have gravel at bottom of tank and have live plants but not using any thing for them, my filters r breaking water at top at either side and added an airstone the other nite, i have been keeping my lites on 24 hr should i not be doin this?, its 38w (2 of them)


Cut your lights back to around the 12 hour mark....Keep it on a cycle...Kinda like day and night for us....
[/quote]
ok i'll cut the length of lites back and c if that helps thanx


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cloud said:


> it doesnt really as sunlite doesnt come thru window if that makes sense lol its not directly beside window!


If it gets ne natural sunlight at all-It will cause similar reactions....


----------



## neil bailey (Nov 2, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> it doesnt really as sunlite doesnt come thru window if that makes sense lol its not directly beside window!


If it gets ne natural sunlight at all-It will cause similar reactions....
[/quote]
i wouldnt say it gets natural sunlite its hard 2 xplain the way my room is and position of tank, but as i said i'll cut back the time lites r on and c if that makes a difference thanx for all of ur help and advice much appreciated


----------

